# Source for thick clear vinyl??



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I have two dog doors that I need to replace one flap each on. 
For my size, my brand, the cost is $35 each.

*$35 Each. *
That isredonkulous. No, it's beyond redonkulous and quickly approaching "KMA I'll never buy another of your products again you lecherous thief; I hope your company goes bankrupt and you end up sleeping in a cardboard box under a bridge somewhere."

It's just a piece of 1/8" thick clear vinyl about 10×17" with a metal strap on the bottom. And I can reuse the metal strap on the old ones.










Where can I find some 1/8" thick clear vinyl for cheap? Something that would give me two flaps for about $30 seems like a fair price.

thanks
Joe.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

What about those clear strap doors they use to limit heat loss like you see in warehouses. Forklifts just drive through them.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Would vinyl carpet runner from the big box store and grommets work? Not for sure how thick it is. I think they have some with out the nubs when I was looking at that section.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, I thought about those flap doors - they are on the freezers at the supermarket too. But I doubt my butcher would be happy if I showed up with a utility knife and a doggy door template. Still, it means the stuff must be out there somewhere.

Travis - carpet runner is an idea if I can find it without the nubs, but I think it might be a bit thinner than I need. I'll look at Lowes next time I go to town.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Nubs will just give it a good brushing before coming in the house?


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I've never understood the concept of "dog doors". Around my place they would instantly become "raccoon doors". Is there some kind of paw pad where they enter a secret code?


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

$26 on amazon and free shipping. Last week I replaced my medium flap to the garage side door. I paid $33 w/shipping,different brand though. It is south facing and prolly lasted six years or so. Sun light and cat snot warped it so a lot of cold coming in. I can keep the garage in mid sixties now. Soon I'm gonna add another flap on the outside to keep UVs off the new flap.

I found two 12' carpet runners on clearance at lowes for five bucks each. I've got vinyl on tap now. 
Mayb you could use multiple layers?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not sure but this might do the job

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_sheets_rolls/polypropylene_sheet/559


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

mcmaster.com


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*$26 on amazon and free shipping.*
I found my brand/size on amazon and the cheapest it has is $28.80. I still pay tax because Amazon is in Phoenix now, so that's only a savings of a few bucks. I still think it's just a piece of fat vinyl with a strip on the bottom and shouldn't cost more than about $15 each, total.

Jim - Thanks, that's a great price but the polypropylene is too thin, I'd need to glue 6 of them together to get a 1/8" thick piece.

Dan'um - thanks, I think I found what I need at McMaster Carr. 
12" wide 8' long rolls .12 thick (that's just a skosh under 1/8). $23. That's enough for 5 doors!

John - Hah - hah. I don't have racoons to worry about. The dog doors lead to a back-yard type space of about an acre that I've fenced in and the only big animals that go in there are the rabbits and they run fast when the dog goes outside. They do make electronic doors now for pets. The dog wears an electronic collar that the door senses when the animal gets close to it. I guess that would be good for urban areas with lots of other animals wandering around so you don't end up feeding your neighbors cats.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Joe what about the vinyl mats from Office Depot that go in front of your desk so the chair rolls smoothly without mucking up the carpeting?

WOuldn't think they are expensive, but I don't really know.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr. Dirt - Thanks, I wasn't ignoring you, but I'd already ordered it from McMaster Carr. I'll price those mats next time I go grocery shopping (Staples is right next door to them.)

The UPS guy just delivered. The roll I ordered is perfect. It's the same thick stuff and it's made to hang in a door. I already cut one door out and I just have to find my rivets to put the metal strip on the bottom. If anyone ever needs to replace their door flaps this is the way to go. 5 doors for the price of one.

Dan'um - Thanks again for McMaster Carr. I've been using MSC because they are fast and have great selection, but McMaster is just as good and fast. Every item I clicked on it told me when it would ship, and they had my package ready to go (with tracking #) Sunday night and it went out Monday. They're just a few hundred miles west of me so cheap UPS ground still got it here in 2 days. I will be keeping them bookmarked for future purchases.


----------



## jeffwedekind (Jan 11, 2011)

Joe,
Fabric stores sell vinyl sheeting in different thicknesses. It comes on a roll just like fabric, so buy only what you need. WAY cheaper.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I believe that OSH, Orchard Supply Hardware, has this material available!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Get rid of the dogs!


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe go to Office Depot or Staples and look at the plastic mats that they put under chairs. You ought to be able to make at least 10 from one. As long as they don't have the points that are designed to hold onto carpet (which ARE sharp).

Bill Whig


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Lowe's has vinyl and acrylic sheets where they sell the screen material. Varying thicknesses and sizes. I purchased a thin one that was 3×4 for about $25. I'd think one the size you want would be about $15-$20.

Link to lowes for example=


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys but like I posted above, I already ordered and got the vinyl roll from mcmaster carr. It was a perfect size and 1/3 the cost of the real thing. The doors are installed and the dog is happy. It's been 5 days and they are holding up fine.

And for those thinking of doing it themselves - vinyl is soft. Acrylic is not. Your dog will not be appreciative if he goes running through the door only to find that you replaced his soft strip of vinyl for a sheet of acrylic. You can do it if you like, but when he eats your couch and poops 50 pounds of stringy stinky goodness all over the bedroom floor in retaliation you will have nobody to blame but yourself.


----------

